# Meldung Windows sei eine Raubkopie



## KLang41181 (21. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

nach einem automatischen Update meines Windows XP Prof. bekomme ich nun beim Start eine Mitteilung, dass ich Opfer einer Raubkopie bin und dass mein Windows keine Originalversion ist. Es wird mir nach dem Start diese Meldung nochmal in der Taskleiste angezeigt mit einem Verweis auf die Microsoft Seite um einen Original Key zu kaufen. Ich schwöre bei Gott, dass mein Windows eine Originalversion ist und der Key kein zweites Mal vergeben wurde. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag was ich machen kann, ohne den PC gleich neuzuinstallieren? Zumal das Problem damit ja nicht gelöst sein dürfte.

Danke Karsten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. September 2006)

Das was Dir da jetzt auf die Nerven geht nennt sich "Windows Genuine Advantage Notification" (oder so aehnlich). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte man das deinstallieren koennen. Wenn nicht ueber die Systemsteuerung dann gibt es sicher einen anderen Weg, ich mein ich haette da im Netz mal was gelesen.
Wir haben hier im Buero auch ein paar Rechner bei denen dies angezeigt wird, und es gibt auch andere nette Meldungen, SP1-User bekommen z.B. die Info, dass sie doch bitte auf SP2 umsteigen sollen da der Support fuer SP1 wohl bald eingestellt wird.


			
				KLang41181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich schwöre bei Gott, ...


Und das ist echt kein Grund gleich christlich zu werden.


----------



## Navy (21. September 2006)

http://patch-info.de/WinXP/2006/06/07/
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921914/en-us

und 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raubkopie#Kritik_am_Wort_.E2.80.9ERaubkopie.E2.80.9
im Besonderen


----------

